
Evolution of Sexual Intimidation: Male Baboons Beat Up Females, Increases Mating - shawndumas
http://www.newsweek.com/male-baboons-sexual-violence-control-evolution-human-behavior-632890
======
sethbannon
I look forward to the day a majority of people realize that our biology is, to
a large extent, something to be overcome. Our "natural" biological impulses
are often incredibly destructive, for both ourselves (e.g. sugar cravings) and
for those around us (e.g. the impulses in this article).

~~~
stcredzero
_Our "natural" biological impulses are often incredibly destructive_

Tribalism is easily the most destructive of our impulses, especially in the
way in which it can interact with ideology. Through ideology, such tribal
impulses can camouflage their own effects and short circuit the "better angels
of our nature" to excuse the dehumanization end even the slaughter of the out
group.

I think that's the last great barrier to humans finally "waking up from
history."

In particular, the way tribalism and in-group/out-group psychology interposes
itself into political discussions is especially pernicious -- especially in
the ways it manifests over the internet in social media. Fear isn't the mind
killer. It's ideology combined with tribalism! If humankind ever destroys
itself, in all likelihood, some group will have ideologically convinced itself
that it should do so for some incredibly noble reasons.

~~~
barrkel
Indeed. Nationalism, playing the man instead of the ball, blindness to
hypocrisy because "the other side does it", whataboutery, and all round
aversion to principles and reasoning. It long predates social media, but
social media makes it worse, and the dilution of a basic consensus source of
truth into fragmented tribe-truths - I don't know where it leads but it's not
a good place. Soon, whatever deluded tribe gets their hands on the rudder will
drive the ship of state until it hits the rocks of reality.

~~~
stcredzero
_Soon, whatever deluded tribe gets their hands on the rudder will drive the
ship of state until it hits the rocks of reality._

There's a word for this happening throughout human history. It's called
"government."

------
sawyer
The article ends with: "It doesn’t mean it has an evolutionary basis."

If not evolution, then what? Doesn't all behavior have an evolutionary basis?

~~~
acchow
No. There is a technical term for this - can someone help me out? I can't
remember it....

~~~
artgon
Yes. They're called non-adaptive traits or spandrels:
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Spandrel_(biology)](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Spandrel_\(biology\))

------
esaym
Don't really see anything new here. Grew up on a farm. Cats beat the crap out
of each other in mating season. Horses as well. The stud will typically bite
the crap out of her or run her through a fence repeatedly

------
Mikeb85
Makes sense. Evolution favours the strong and works to ensure survival, not
happiness.

